
Learning (some) Rust in (almost) 8 hours - knidarkness
https://medium.com/@knidarkness/learning-rust-at-hacktoberfest-in-8-hours-7b788883c665
======
knidarkness
Some thoughts regarding extreme learning of a new tool, which in this case was
Rust language.

